# How to figure used bow value?



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

I have a Matthews Legacy I going to put in the classifieds, but have no idea how to estimate it's value. Not like selling a car where we have the Kelly Blue Book site!

Opinions on a fair price for a 2003 Matthews Legacy complete with hard case and carbon arrows? 

I'm leaning towards listing it for around $250. - $300 but am open to your thoughts on it before listing it.


----------



## mmowen01 (Oct 24, 2010)

I would look on Archery Talk classifieds, and watch ebay. From what i seen looking real quick the price that you posted should be in the ball park.


----------



## BSIMMONS8 (Jan 6, 2011)

I would say thats a fair price. I was going to pay $280 for a legacy until I found a good deal on a switchback xt..:woohoo1:


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

As mentioned, check history on AT and E-Bay but you must factor in when you're trying to sell. I think there's a glut of bows on the market right now (especially high end bows) as people who upgrade every year or two are doing so over the last couple of months thereby putting a bunch of bows on the market and driving down costs. I think if you were to sell the same bow around August - especially an older one - you could get a better price. But who wants to wait?


----------



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

I 3rd the Archerytalk.com advice.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Archerytalk for sure.


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I'm in no hurry so maybe I'll wait until August.


----------



## mmowen01 (Oct 24, 2010)

Selling mid to late summer is also a good idea


----------



## maroon89 (Feb 23, 2007)

I always donate my gently used bows to local high school students. Sure, it is a write off, but its nice to know that I'm investing in the future of a great sport.


----------

